# NC Charlotte - Starling and Pigeons need homes



## ducklady (Dec 11, 2004)

I am leaving on vacation next week and have a nestling starling here I need to place. Our songbird rehabber just retired and there is no one else taking birds. I took him away from the person raising him becuase he was very deyhrdated and not being cared for properly. She also gave him some splay legs but its not real bad. I dont know what to do with him when I leave. Its going to be so hard to find someone to take him. 

I also have a pigeon in that I took from a wildlife center. They tried releasing him and he woudlnt leave he kept flying back in the window. I can get a sitter for him but he seems to like people and I tihnk he would do better as a pet. 

Here is my contact information if anyone can help 

Jennifer Gordon, Director 
Carolina Waterfowl Rescue 
P.O. Box 1484 
Indian Trail, NC 28079 
http://www.cwrescue.org 
email [email protected] 
Phone: 704-668-9486 

"Maybe if more people had a duck in their lives, we all wouldn't be so mad at each other" - Joe Mansheim


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Would you be willing to ship to Dallas Tx? just wondering.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Columba livia! said:


> Would you be willing to ship to Dallas Tx? just wondering.


The pigeon might be able to be shipped but the starling couldn't be. I'm sure Jennifer will be back to answer herself on this.

Terry


----------



## ducklady (Dec 11, 2004)

I guess i am being moderated or my posts just arent showing up. Please just email me if you can help. My limit for captchas for one post is 10in one day


----------

